# Tuning and putting Bear Arena 30 in spec



## bac078 (Jul 1, 2007)

I put this in the Bear Archery forum, but wanted to make sure those in the know would see this nd chime in. So i took a chance on the Arena 30, and like it alot so far. However the strings stretched on me quite a bit and I had excessive cam lean on the top cam. Shot about 250 shots on factory strings and decided to take it in to the bow shop and put it back in spec. Cost me about $20, and shot it and it was back to super quiet and awesome. Now after about 50 shots, string stretched some more. So im tired of the stretch and am going to buy custom strings. In the meantime, ive got a bowmaster G2 press, and would like to get this back to spec without the back and forth out of pocket each time. 

So here is where im at while maxed out on the limb bolts 30.75 ata, 6 3/8 brace height, and the buss cable is off center on the witness marks on the lower cam. Where do i start with twists on the string, control cable, and buss? Pic is lower cam first, top cam second.


----------



## b_fitnik (Jan 19, 2016)

1.) that first pic it doesn't look like your module isnt set in the right position. It looks like it's between the marks. I know mine may not be perfect on the marks but are much closer than that. 

2.) your timing marks probably aren't going to be perfect when both stops are hitting at the same time. As long as they're not too far out they should be fine

3.) use you buss cable to control axle to axle. I believe the +/- is 1/8" so twist up the buss till it's close to spec and then use the control cable to get the cam sync right. If you have a scale, check draw weight. If it's low, twist the buss up some more. Try to avoid half twists especially in the cables. It's hard on the serving in the pressure point areas. I always twist/untwist the control cable from the top cam because it's much easier than taking it off of that post on the bottom cam

3.) depending on how much the string has stretched, you may have to twist it up as well. I can't really tell you how much or how little here but I just go by feel and pin float

I'm not an expert, but like you, I was tired of going to shops and spending hard earned money for something I could do myself. I too have a bowmaster and while it's not the fastest press for getting the job done, it serves its purpose. 

If you don't have a draw board to check sync, use a hook bolt mounted somewhere and draw down slowly. Be safe and tie something around the string and bolt in case your d loop would happen to break 

I'm no expert so someone may be able to chime in that could help you more




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

